# 2011 Burton Cartel vs.2012 Burton Cartel?



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

first off the major difference will lie in whether you are comparing last years ReFlex Cartels or just the standard ones. This year is ReFlex only. 

They will be very similar though the highback has changed for '12. Also they have dialed down the forward lean to practically 0 for this year as well. 

Other than that the straps are the same. Both the '11 reflex and this year have autocant, same baseplate, etc .

If you are looking at last years standard version vs. this year, than they are totally different given the full baseplate, no autocant, etc.


----------



## GQxPhil (Feb 25, 2010)

i was actually looking for the re:flex version. thanx for the info. how bad is the forward lean on the '11 version? and if you can give an opinion on my setup too. thanx


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Personally, I like a little forward lean anyway so it didnt bother me. I loved the cartels. Very comfortable, solid construction, good straps, the reflex is nice. 

can't really comment on your set up, I am huge compared to you and ride a lot different type of boards. THat being said, I have heard good things about the Rossi and I am sure you will love the Cartels. I believe the Retox is a mid stiff freestyle board. The Cartels will pair up nicely.


----------



## GQxPhil (Feb 25, 2010)

@tekniq33 thanks. i like the forward lean as well, question is how much forward lean. at least the '12 i can move it back and forth, if the '11 are naturally forward it might be to much for me. i guess i can always get the '11 and if i dont like them i can get the '12.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

if you are down with even a little forward lean, just get the '11. Its more like the high back in angled forward a bit, not exactly the same ans when you specifically dial in forward lean. 

IMO, last years matte black is nicer than the shiny black for '12 and I dont really like this years white and green options either.


----------



## GQxPhil (Feb 25, 2010)

so let me ask you this what is the difference between the regular and the est. what if est?


----------



## george_4116 (Dec 11, 2010)

EST's are the bindings that are used specifically for Burton's Channel Boards; standard is for use with all other boards.


----------

